

Why we dropped Eclipse in favour of IntelliJ - Nikem
http://plumbr.eu/blog/why-we-dropped-eclipse-in-favour-of-intellij.

======
saejox
Perspective switching and slow indexing killed Eclipse for me too. I was
hoping Kepler would change that, but i was disappointed.

